# need cross reference



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi guys 


I got a 20+ year old Sears/Craftsman snowblower with a Tecumseh engine Model: 316.845590 Serial#069329. I need a cross reference parts manual for the numbers from Craftsman to Techumseh or Craftsman parts listing. 

The engine configuration appears to be a Snow-king, but I'm not 100% sure of it. The blower needs servicing and I need to find a few parts for it. I've contacted Sears service center and they don't a listing for it. I've also been informed from my local parts suppliers that Tecumseh is going (or is) out of business and they do not carry any more parts for any it's models. 

Here's the scoop, the blower snapped the small chain that was linked from the drive gear to the wheel axle gear, the reason it snapped the chain was that the right side axle bushing gave out forcing the wheels to slide side-to-side. The force on the axle shifted the wheels outside its wheel base when in gear and the clutch was engaged. 

The other issue with the blower is it needs a carburetor rebuilt kit, muffler bolts, and the intake and exhaust gaskets. The blower is a workhorse, I would greatly appreciate any information on how to acquire parts for it.


Parts Needed:

Carburetor kit ( Tecumseh carburetor) 
Axle Bushings 
Intake gasket
Exhaust gasket
Muffler 
Muffler bolts.
Drive chain. (small) 

Thanks in advance
Octaneman.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I didn't get any hits at Craftsman or Tecumseh using 316.845590 are you positive on the model number?


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Yes, that is what is written on the tag. I've also done research and the model number is a reference to craftsman. The first 3 digits (316) is a reference to craftsman model types, but so far Ive got 0 hits on searches. I'm hoping someone out here has an older cross reference manual pre-2002. The engine is a 10 h.p Tecumseh that has the 7/16 mixture screw under the float bowl not the fixed type.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

How about the model of the Snow Blower?


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

316 prefix is generally MTD manufactured. What is the model number of the machine itself?


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

The first 2 numbers I posted are the only numbers I found on the tag ( it's on the frame above the wheel) . If there are more numbers in other locations I didn't see them. I'll double check the tag and any other numbers that I can find on the engine or frame, as for the model type the letters are erroded .. I'll keep you guys posted on any more information I come across.


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

That must be the model of the snowblower. Check if you can find any numbers on the engine itself. It can either be on a tag on the engine shroud, or stamped into the shroud in the area around the spark plug. If it's an electric start engine, you'll sometimes have to remove the cord plug to view the model.


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

Also if you can post a picture of it. If it is the same one that I am thinking of I may be able to help.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Pat

I'll try to get a picture posted as quick as possible.


----------



## TheAlSmith (Aug 4, 2010)

Octaneman,

Let me try to make it easier on you. Yes, Tecumseh did go bankrupt and no longer exists as we know it. A company called Certified Parts Corporation bought out the rights to Tecumseh and has decided to manufacture and distribute parts only. You _may _not be able to get some parts for your engine anymore but what you have asked for is still readily available.

Official anouncement here => http://www.tecumsehpower.com/news/CPC_External_Announcement.pdf

If your local dealer truly no longer sells Tec parts then he just didn't sign up with CPC when they took over. You can get parts online here but I don't know how good they are personally.

With that said, here are your part numbers that you will need.


Carburetor kit 31840 (take your low speed jet screw in and compare it ... it should be right. Tec only made 3 kits for these units; one for fixed jet, one for 6Hp and less adjustable jet, and one for 7Hp and up adjustable jet.)

Intake gasket 33263 Intake gasket for carb to intake pipe
27915A Intake pipe to cylinder gasket

Exhaust gasket No such thing so stop looking

Muffler 35056

Muffler bolts 651002 for two (you may also want to get a new locking strip part # 31588)

Axle Bushings I suggest you take them in and try to match them up with popular stock. They may no longer be available if the unit was made by Roper or another no longer existing company. If you can't find them then you may have to look at another unit with a blown engine to do a transplant on or look for a new snoblower completely.

Drive chain. (small) Again, take this in to match it up. They should have the popular sizes in stock and be able to cut off the length you need. If they don't have it you can also look for other suppliers. Don't forget that motorcycles use chains too and they may be able to match it up for you too.


I hope this helps,

Al


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Awesome, thanks Al bigtime. 

I'll make a note of the part numbers and place my order, with any luck I'll post the pictures by the end of this weekend.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Update: 
@ Pat and Al 

I found additional number and the name of the of the model for the snow blower It's a sno -trac. 

Manufacturer: Sears/Craftsman 
Engine No.: HM100-159106K
Engine Serial No.: 5233D



For some reason the camera only loaded two pictures from the series I took, I will make another attempt showing the full view of the blower as soon as time permits. 


The first picture shows the bottom of the float bowl with the adjusting screw. I looked over the carb part numbers you gave Al, but I wasn't sure for which needle valve type it was. I've seen other types of carbs of what looks like it two screws underneath the bowl this one has only one. Is the number you gave compatible ?

The second picture shows the sprockets to where the chain is missing from the drive axle, you can see the sprocket next to the main chain on the left side. I found a reference number for the sprocket from a manual that had a sno - trac model, but the serial numbers do not match. The sprocket number is 713-0194, the question is will it be compatible with the blower I'm working on ?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

If I remember correctly, the bowls that appeared to have 2 "screws" one was actually a drain for the bowl is all. Make sure that the flat part of the bowl is under the needle and seat.

BG


----------



## TheAlSmith (Aug 4, 2010)

Yes, the part number for the carb kit is the one you need for your carb. I've seen hundreds of them and it's the same for all of them (part #31840). 

As for the sprocket the serial number is irrelevant. It's the model number that you need because the serial number is just saying it is the xxx number of units that they have made. If the sprocket is the same size I.D., chain size, and number of teeth then it should work. Sno-trac no longer exists so if you are able to order the exact part number you are lucky and should take the chance. 

When the part comes in take your old sprocket and compare it before you buy it just in case the same part number now refers to something different. My personal experience has taught me that with MTD. They have been around so long that they have reused old part numbers and I have had to order something 3 or 4 times working with the tech support to get the proper part under the new number that was never posted. It happens so make sure.

I hope this helps,

TheAlSmithonline


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

It has helped allot I spoke with one of the major regional suppliers of small engine parts in my area and I was given the exact information that you gave me Al.


To replace the chain I took your advice and I asked if a motorcycle chain would be suitable replacement, the answer I got was conflicting to say the least. I would need the old chain to use as a template because the pitch depth and roller diameter would have to be measured. Unfortunately the chain flew off and there is no way to make even a guess as to it's actual dimensions. I was thinking of using a rope to wrap it around the gears then measure the rope to get its length ( same system as measuring fan belts). Then I would take both sprockets place them flat against each other and measure the thickness between the two to get an approximate pitch, not sure if it applies to it but thats my theory on it.


Note: Here's a better picture of carb that needs rebuilding with the choke knob on it, stale gas has rotted the welsh plugs and gummed up the primer port and float.


----------



## TheAlSmith (Aug 4, 2010)

Octaneman,

The new welch plugs should come with your carb kit. As for the gum and corrosion, if your shop has an ultrasonic cleaner you could try to put it in that for 30 - 60 minutes and see if it cleans it out. Depending on the severity it has worked for me before. Like I said, I've never seen anything clean like they do. Even if they bill you a few bucks to use it, it should be cheaper than buying a new carb. Don't forget you'll probably need a new primer bulb too.

The chain is probably 420 chain but I can't guarantee that. If you can take the sprockets off, you should be able to take them into your motorcycle shop and see if they can match it up. Buy a box of about 100 links or whatever is their smallest (you may need 50 or so for your drive). When you put it all back together you can then just break the chain to the size you need it and put in the master link. This shouldn't cost you much more than about $50 or so with the chain breaking tool if you need to buy that as well. (Don't quote me on prices as I'm not sure what they'd be in your area but you can get away with the cheapest chain they sell.)

TheAlSmithOnline


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Look at Grainger, Fastenal and other industrial suppliers, some will sell you what ever length chain you need> http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/ww...ain&op=search&Ntt=roller+chain&N=0&sst=subset


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Update:

Got the parts http://www.c-equipment.com/snowblower-mtd-bearings.html decent price listing and the service was fabulous. 

Carb kit part# 632347 
Carb gasket part# 33263 
Manifold gasket part# 27915 
Muffler part# 35056
Bushing part# 741-0490

Carburetor was flushed out with decarbonizer and was rebuilt with the kit, after the initial installation the engine fired on the first pull of the rip cord. Fine tuning was done as the engine was running, had a small problem with engine over-revving at a very high rpm. The throttle spring has lost some of its tensile strength which I believe was causing the problem, rectified it by loosening the small adjustment screw on the throttle arm 1/2 a turn and the governor arm was not touched.

The new wheel bushings were solid copper which I didn't expect, because the original bushings were made of some hard sort of high yield teflon which lasted the life of the snowblower. They were very simple to replace and they fit like a charm onto the axles with some added lubricant. The only major problem encountered was the muffler bolts had broken flush on the block and had to be drilled and re-tapped for the new set. 


The only thing left to do is the installation of the new chain which will come in monday other than that she is running absolutely beautiful.


----------

